# Rat Miscarriage



## Arachnia (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello, I am a new breeder. My rat was due any day, and she had a miscarriage. I looked up what could have caused the miscarriage and most information told me there is usually no particular cause, it just happens. I was wondering if I can still breed my rat? If she has one miscarriage, does that mean she cannot have babies period?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Hello, I am a new breeder. My rat was due any day, and she had a miscarriage. I looked up what could have caused the miscarriage and most information told me there is usually no particular cause, it just happens. I was wondering if I can still breed my rat? If she has one miscarriage, does that mean she cannot have babies period?


On this forum they do not allow discussion about deliberate breeding.

As for breeding your girl again who miscarried, no responsible breeder would, as it could end up even worse next time, retained pups, pups that didn't reabsorb well, all causing a systemic infection, and possible death, etc.

A pregnancy is ruled by hormones, they each go off at the right time for a successful one, but there's so many factors. A healthy rat who miscarries I wouldn't consider breeding again for her sake.


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a girl die during labor and another 2 absorb their litters. I would say NOT to breed her under any circumstances.


----------

